# Candy and Casey (tons of pictures!)



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

So, as some of you may know, I have been looking for a jumping horse for a little while, and I am pretty sure I found the one! Her name is Candy, Candy Moon. She is an 8 year old 15.3 Appendix mare, jumped 3 feet. My only worry about her was that the owner said she had tendinitis as a 3 year old, but she recovered completely from it. The vet that did the PPE thought it was just liquid in the leg sheath and that she is all better and fine for jumping! He said that she sounds perfect for me, and only that her teeth need to be done and she needs to loose 50 or so pounds. And I am bringing her on trial next weekend from June 16-July 1! I just recieved the trial agreement 

Here are some photos of the beautiful girl 









(currently): 

















Anyways, onto Casey. Casey is my current horse (who I am keeping). She is 13.2 hands, Pintabian with some TB in her (with Man O War), 14 years old and we do trails with a little dressage. She is the sweetest little pony, but she really doesn't like arena work (hence another horse). 
































I was on the other side of the fence (lol)








Hmm.. Reining prospect?! 









Lying down! 
















.. I have no idea how she got this shiny (she wasn't wet) but she sure is shiny! 









So very excited for Candy


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Great pics .. I like the new girl too.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh my! What is Casey going to do with another horse in her space!?!?!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh my! What is Casey going to do with another horse in her space!?!?!


Oh I don't know! Either kick the snot out of her, or the moment she sees her try to groom her over the fence, hopefully the latter! Actually more of hopefully they get along well enough but not enough that they really care when the other leave so they don't get buddy sour.. (one of my major pet peeves) I will try to introduce them slowly over the fence and hope that one of them doesn't run through/jump over our electric fence into the others paddock. I am thinking I am going to cut this long skinny pasture in half and put Casey in the upper half and Candy in the lower half. (assuming the trial goes well) Here in these photos Casey was grazing our lawn down so thats why her area is so small, her real pastures are half an acre.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Do you have different fencing in her regular area? I'd be worried that one of them would just step over that single line. LoL. My horses would laugh at me and give me the hoof if I put that up. :lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I was standing on my deck, lol, and those fence posts are 3.5 feet, but that is inside out 8 foot boundary fence. Outside its 4.5. As long as we leave the gates around our property up, there is no (feasible) way for horses to get out unless they went over the slippery, narrow, terrifying bridge with no guardrails- not that we rely on these barriers for keeping horses in of course! 

I need to reinforce some corners with t-posts where we have the big posts so I will bring up them up from down below and replace the shorter ones in a pasture with the bigger ones.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Uh oh.. Was planning on painting the new trailer this weekend but the belt sander broke. Two weekends ago we rented a sandblaster (for $200!) and we sandblasted our tractor, new/old horse trailers, and the raft trailer, and the raft trailer and old trailer have been finished painting wise (have to put wood in them now). However, we got really heavy rain, and despite being under cover the new trailer rusted, a TON where it was sandblasted, so we are stuck with a hand sander.. And, it broke last night. The sanding belt or whatever it is, and none of the stores around here have any replacement things. So, we have an even SMALLER tiny one with about 1/5 of the power which we will have to use for re-sanding the trailer. The inside is done being sanded, just the outside to go! We have to get this trailer done by next weekend because thats when we are picking Candy up. Our old trailer would be to small for her, to short and I don't think she would be very comfy with her fat tummy in there. 

Here are some pictures of the new trailer before we started working on it! Its a 1998 steel (STL) Featherlite trailer. We picked it up for $2500 as is. 15 feet without tongue, 17 with tongue, its huge! The tack room is 5x8, NOT counting the triangle/curved front. Featherlite caulked the side ribs on the trailer (STUPID) and so it rusted, a ton there, thats the main problem. They also just nailed a piece of metal onto the top of the roof and caulked the sides but the caulking peeled away so water would leak into the trailer (hence the rust in the first stall and the door). There is holes in the roof, two pin****** and in the first stall corner about a 1x.5 inch hole (added up, its really just circles that have rusted through in a little area) that have been sealed and when it is done being sanded a piece of metal will be welded on top. The horses head side has sliding fiberglass windows so you can position it that where the horses head is there is fiberglass so nothing flies inside the trailer, but there is still a gap in the back for air. There is fiberglass for the tail side but I want to keep it open for air flow - although since the trailer will be stored outside, I will probably put in the fiberglass in winter so water doesn't leak in as much.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Little update on Candy, her owners say they would accept $4000 for her, original price being $4500. They are willing to sell her jumping saddle - Stubben I think? - with her for $600 and her dressage one for $200. Hoping the Stubben can be negotiated to $500. 

The new trailer is painted!! Well, mostly. Some black stuff at the bottom needs to be painted.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

How do I miss all of these threads!?

That's great news, OP!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Excellent pictures Claire! You got any of the new paint job on your trailer?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Karen, no not right now, problems with uploading. The trailer is now finished! It looks quite nice. 

So, the plan was to drive down to pick up Candy tomorrow to bring her on trial at a horse camp, BUT.. The drive down is 6 hours. The drive up to the camp is 3 hours. If we left at 6:00 a.m. we would pick up Candy at about 12:00. Say, 45 minutes getting everything ready, plus 20 minutes getting to the place and back onto the freeway. THEN we have to pick up hay, so by now it is 1:05, so 20 minutes to get to the hay, 20 minutes to pick it up, 1:25. 3 hours of driving back up, 4:25. Well guess what the weather is supposed to be? From 2-4, its supposed to be in the hundreds... Yikes.

So, now the plan is changed to driving down tonight, picking up Candy at 10, and getting at the camp hopefully at 2:00. I got the suggestion of spraying rubbing alcohol onto her, so I will be doing that when we stop and check on her, which I am hoping we could do twice in the 3 hour drive. Like the photos above showed ^, our trailer has stock style windows with fiberglass -which we took out for sandblasting- and decided not to put them back in for more airflow. And also putting Candy in the back stall, so there is a tad bit more air coming in (the front part of the window allows air to flow in = air flowing into the back) and she can have more space at the window to look out as well as more room for moving around. She will have a hay bag in there, and in the first stall the hay bag takes up half the window space, but in the second stall it takes up around 1/3 - 1/4 of the window space. There is no water caddy in the trailer but I have put a couple buckets in the tack room so she can be sponged off (afterall, if it spills I just leave the door open in there for an hour in the 100 degree heat and it drys right up!) and hopefully the water wont get to warm. OH what about putting some ice packs on her? Like when we stop digging a couple ice packs out of a cooler for her and pressing them on her chest. I like that idea! Poor Casey, left behind for two weeks


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, Candy is in the trailer!! Barely fit with her big @ss in the first stall. Was going to put her in the back stall but here owners wanted her in the first so that's where we put her. Sure was tearing at that hay bag o. O she loaded up fine, considering she was leaving her horsey friends who watched her being born.. That horse was running around like crazy. Right now we are going to pick up some more hay to transition her to from her old stuff, which we have a couple bales of. She is pretty fat, not sure why they feed her alfalfa hay(does have some grass in it). Won't have internet most likely when I'm trialing here, don't let this thread die down guys!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I won't let any death occur to this thread. Keep us updated! And stop complaining about hot weather or I'll do a month long raindance upon you!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol it rains no matter what where I am, Candy is just really far south. Oh yes! Her owners are going to send me baby pictures of her


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Heading home with.. Candy in the trailer! The trial went fantastic. When we first arrived she was very looky and excited but did calm down after being walked around. We went on cross country and everything. On cross country she definitely was excited but came down easily after the jumps. She just wanted to walk around and would chomp at the bit when we were waiting to jump. That was only our fourth or so ride also, so I think that we did very well. One jump, two barrels side by side, she underestimated and actually made a dent in the side. Lol. We got the jumping saddle, stubbed Roxanne in pretty good condition except for rubs from stirrup leather, for 600 and the Moritz? Dressage saddle for 200 which was an excellent deal. Thinking about trading it in for a western Saddle to backpack in.. There is a huge saddle sale at our one tack store. On the sixth my family and I are going to go backpacking and bring Casey and Candy. A family friend and his leased horse might come as well. I will post pictures as soon as I get home and can upload them all.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Whew... Well that was a tiring day!! First a little schooling show then a 3 hour drive home and replacing the current fence posts with taller ones (although they are electric step-ins). Oh, we found a saddle at the store, its just a cheap synthetic Abetta. No competition or anything, just for backpacking and trail riding. I have it on a 24 hr trial and will try it out tomorrow. On Monday I have an acquaintance coming out to go riding with me, her riding Casey and myself on Candy.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok, well Candy's owners sent me some baby pictures!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

as usual Casey is STUNNING and the new mare...well palis man....gotta love em!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Haha, yep! 

So.. My mom crashed our quad. She had never driven it before and tried to break but she breaked AND floored it and it went down a 4 foot bank and crashed into a shed.. She has a really deep puncture wound right below her knee, hopefully it didn't get her patella (sp?). She is at the hospital right now. When she crashed, she slammed down hitting her head on the shed and knee into the wooden shelf thing on the front of the atv and got a puncture wound..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no.. I am a little scared right now. Mom has been at the hospital for an hour and a half


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

The image of her crashing keeps playing over and over in my head.. Oh goodness  I just wish they would call..


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Praying for your mom!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks! She was at the hospital for 5 hours and got six stitches, but all clear! 

Candys saddles fit Casey really well! Very happy bout that. One thing, the dressage saddle is pretty big on her, the flaps hang down about an inch above her elbow!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ah hah!! Found my dressage saddle. I am not a huge fan of the really deep sear (at least for me) and big knee rolls though.
Moritz - Pas de Deux Dressage Saddle

Oh goodness!! I found it USED for $1,000!! Dang, I got it for $200. Thats actually the only one I can find online though. 

And heres my jumping saddle, got it for $600. WOW got both of these for great prices o.o mine is black though

EUC Stubben Roxane Saddle 17" Seat 32cm Tree EXCELLENT! | eBay


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

glad your moms okay!

im not really a fan of the deep seats myself but your jumping saddle is the same brand as mine! but urs is n much better condition haha


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad your mom is ok and don't let her on the quad no more until she has some "lessons"!! Welcome back.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Castle, thats not my exact jumping saddle, the same brand and style, mine is black. It has some rubs from the stirrup leather but other than that its awesome!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Aha, and here is my new Abetta saddle. 
Abetta Pathfinder Saddle


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh, found another picture


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

And edited of Casey


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone ever used either of these halters? I need a breakaway for trailering and everyday work. For about 7 days total of the year I go backpacking and would use it for turnout during the night. 

Hampton Triple Stitched Leather Halter | Dover Saddlery
Lami-Cell Reflective Halter | Dover Saddlery
http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/PERS/PSH447


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

My friend uploaded a ton of photos from our trial (just found my camera will upload pictures of Candy/Casey later). Oh yes, I know my bad riding habits!


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

caseymyhorserocks said:


>


Hey, how far apart are those bounces? I'd love to try those at home. That looks fun!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

LikeIke17 said:


> Hey, how far apart are those bounces? I'd love to try those at home. That looks fun!


Sorry, I have no idea! And they are fun  This was when I was trialing Candy at a horse camp. Here is a thread about it though
http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/distance-between-jumps-31567/

Its usually 12 feet in between. Good luck!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well. Sorry for not posting on here... I just got back from backpacking with the two horses... Well we got escapees both nights (woopee!). The first night they got out on the campground and were trotting around and I wearily got up at 4:30 to put them back and they were fine and stayed in the pen. Last night they got out at 2:30 and I put them back and they were fine. But every 30-60 minutes I would wake up because Candy was trotting around so I would check on them to make sure they were still in there. Was an exhausting and freezing night. Did catch a fish and had that as an addition to pasta though!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My, you're a rugged girl!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh yes. The drive back.. Theres been some huge wild fires, burning through 20,000 acres around where we were driving through, and we were one lane over from a fire burning on the side of the road. They had a helicopter with a bucket dumping water on it.. And then, we nearly crashed going around a bend in almost running into a line of cars. Just a huge line of cars just randomly stopped.. Since you cant really brake that fast with a horse trailer we had to pull jerkily into the other lane (two lane road), luckily there were no cars there. If we had just been off by a minute, we would have crashed. There also was a moter home in front of us that both of its brakes were smoking. Exciting drive back..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

:-( My favorite horse that I grew up riding at small little shows at our barn when I was starting out riding as a kid is being sold.. Again. His owner history goes like this..
At least one owner before my old instructor 
Old instructor, sold because he doesnt fit in her program
Woman who got cancer and sold him
And now my friend is selling him

Its really sad.. He is not the type of horse that can deal with being passed on like that. Wouldn't be surprised if he has a mental breaks down sometime. He likes having a solid person he knows will be there, hence why he was sold off of his lesson program. He is soo sweet, hes a 14.2 POA named Charlie, fleabitten gray. So sad, poor guy.


----------

